# 

## i

.   ,    .  -  .

100%  . .

1.       (52 )

2.         .


3.  .                .     ? 

4.    " ",       . 
      ( )?               .

----------

> " ",       .


  . 60/2  .           .      . ,   60/2 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## i

, ,   .

 :              .    ""   . 
      (  )            . 

       ,  ?       .
     . -   " ".
    . 
  .

       .    .
    ?


      .       ?     /    ?

----------

> ?     /    ?


.      .    10-272-         .      1     ....  :Embarrassment:    1 .

----------


## i

,   .

 60.2.  ?     60.2 ?  ? 

     ? 

     .      . 
   60.2     , ..           .

!

----------

> 60.2.  ?


,   2010    250  265-.

----------


## i

? 

       ?

----------


## i

,              ?

----------

> ?


  ,     ,    
  /  ,    . ,   250  265   . , ....   . ,                 ,     ,    /...      .

----------


## i

..  ,   1    ,    ?    ,  ? 

     ,    1   ,       .    ?   272-?

!

----------


## i

,     "" 
.265
"         ,         (   ,    )  ,    ,        " .

 5- ,   ,      . 


.

----------

...     01.01.10   30 -  31.01.10   -      -    .

----------


## i

,   .


,   ?      ?   ,  ?

----------


## svetuochek

Kati, . 265 "...     ,         (   ,    )   (),      , *  ,  ()*        ,             ,     ."
..  ,        .  .      . 250,265          (   2009.)
 . 
       .
 ,    . 10 . 272        .
  17.7.               .       .  . 
         ,       .

----------

...         ?
 ,    ,        ( )...   ?         ?

----------

> ..


  ?



> ( )


  .

----------

"   (),     :
60.22/57.11 -   77000 .
57.11/52 -  . 77000 .
52/91,1 -   
   /08 -   

   52

----------

52 . 


> 60.22/57.11 -   77000 .
> 57.11/52 -  . 77000 .


   57? 60/22 52

----------

...   57

----------

,   ,     . 
       ?     ?     ....

----------

52 ,  .

----------


## i

> Kati, . 265 "...     ,         (   ,    )   (),      , *  ,  ()*        ,             ,     ."
> ..  ,        .  .      . 250,265          (   2009.)
>  . 
>        .
>  ,    . 10 . 272        .
>   17.7.               .       .  . 
>          ,       .


.  . 
  1        . .    ?   .
        .  " "           ?         . 

    60  .     . . -   ,      .  ,        ?   60     ? 

 " "  ,  08  09  ,  60  - .

----------


## svetuochek

> .  . 
>   1        . .    ?   .
>         .  " "           ?         .


  " "            .
       "  1        ".    ,            , 08, 09 .     17.7            .
.   1000..      25.01.10-30.,      15.02.10 - 31., :
25.01.10:

:
 60.22 . 52 - 1000 , (30 000.)  
 60 - 1000 (30 000.)



15.02.10:

:
.41 . 60.11 - 1000 (30 000.)  
.60.11 . 60.22 - 1000 -  
..60 1000 (30 000.) 
..60 1000. -  

:
 02.02.1 (   ) 1000 (31 000.)

  .60    1   ,       ,  18  .

----------


## dream616

2009.,    2010?

----------


## svetuochek

> 2009.,    2010?


 31.12.09     ,  " ",    08  09,

----------


## dream616

..  2010           ?

----------


## svetuochek

.           .  ,    .         .

----------

> " "            .


 


> .


   ,        52.   ?

----------

52 ,         .   60  62. ,    2 ,   ,           :Wow: , ..    .

----------

:Wow: . ,   ??? !

----------

,    
03-03-06/1/215  03-03-06/2/65.   02.04.2010

----------

-            ,      . 
       ?

----------

.  :Smilie:  , ,       ,       ,                 ,       -  .

----------


## svetuochek

> -            ,      . 
>        ?


   03-03-06/2/65:
... , ,   ,       (  )   (  ) , **       ,      (  ,       ),  ,    ,          ....
    ))))

----------

" " ,     ? 
   1 .  ,   ?        ? 
       -    ,     /?

----------


## svetuochek

> .  , ,       ,       ,                 ,       -  .


  .      ,    .271, 272 .
      ,    ""       .

----------

> 


+1.    ....   /     ,          / -   -    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## svetuochek

> " " ,     ? 
>    1 .  ,   ?        ? 
>        -    ,     /?


 .     ,            .
     .
:
1.  . 271,272  
2.  ,   ,      ,       .
3.      .

----------

> .     ,            .


,     -?       ?    -       ?

----------

/,    .

----------

> ....   /     ,          / -   -    ....


    -  -     ...(     -   )   ?

----------

> -  -     .


      .     40,    40,            35.

----------


## svetuochek

-? 
 41.1     30 000.
 02.01 (    )     31 000.
.
  .       .      ( 38)  ,   ,    ,          .

----------

> 


  ?       ,   ,      .     ?
     -    .       :    30 000  1000  .  31000  ?
   ,    !    ,   -  ...    :Frown:

----------


## svetuochek

31000  

  23   .
 08, 09          .

----------


## svetuochek

> -    .       :    30 000  1000  .  31000  ?
>    ,    !    ,   -  ...


  ,    ,  ,    . 
            ,   31 000   . 
..    1000  .  ,             .

----------


## svetuochek

> :    30 000  1000  .  31000  ?
> (


  ,  ,  .... 
 :Wow:

----------

-,     .  1000 : 
01.03   - 31 
10.03    -  30 .
 :
   =31000,  = 30000,  = 1000  -  ,    . **    31000 .
  (    ) :
   = 31000,  =31000,  = 0. **    31000 .
 ?

----------

> ,   ,


   272    (      )
     40,      35.
 100*40=4000
 100*35=3500
  500,    ,  
_  ,    ,           ,                ,  ()     ()     ()     ,   .
_

----------

**,    ,   , ..  .   -     (..    ),    /.      (   )

----------


## svetuochek

48
   .
      31000,        30000,   31000.
 1000             ,        (   ,    )
,        . 
1/2  , 1/2  

    :

       =  15 000 +  1000. = 16 000.,   .  =  15 000
      . =    . = 15 500.

----------

> 


 .           .

----------

> 48
>    .
>       31000,        30000,   31000.
>  1000             ,        (   ,    )
> ,        . 
> 1/2  , 1/2  
> 
>     :
> 
> ...


   .       -         . (     .   ).
       ,     ...

----------


## svetuochek

> 500, [/I]


,  500   ?     ?

----------

,        /.

----------


## svetuochek

> ,        /.


 ,     -    .

----------


## abw

,,        2010.             ..      , ,        2010.  ,    ,   ?

----------

,      ,    -,      ? Ÿ  - ,    ?       -  ?

----------

-      ...    ...     ...  ...

----------


## Athya

.   1     (. ). 

 -      USD       -   ,   -.    ? :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## Athya

, 1      ,     (07.10.2009)     (05.10.2009).     1408,94.      .    ?

----------

> 


 - ? /            05.10.09?   ?

----------


## Athya

(07.10.2009).

----------

100% ?

----------


## Athya

,  (  ).       04.10.2009 (  ,   ,      ).      07.10.2009,     ,     05.10.2009.

----------


## Athya

> 100% ?


.      (  ).

----------


## Athya

,   .  :Frown:   04.10.2009  05.10.2009  .          .

----------

04.10.2009 - ...      5- ,      -...

----------

1  ...  ,

----------


## Athya

1: 8.1 (8.1.15.14)
 ,  1.6 (1.6.24.7).
  ,  -      ?    ?

----------

,            ...      ?

----------


## Athya

. :-(
     ""   ,     .  ?

----------

05.10.09
     ...

----------


## Athya

07.10.2009. (  ).         (   05.10.2009).     91.02.7.
            -  (    05.10  07.10).                91.02.7.

----------

**        ...

----------

,      -        (-)?    ( 09)       ,    ?      ,      ..  ?    ...     ,   .. !    !

----------


## Athya

> **        ...


   ?   ?

----------


## svetuochek

.  2009   100%          ,       .  91.02.7 -  ,     .11 . 250   5 .1 .265   (  2009.)

----------


## Athya

""?        ?

----------

> ""?


 18 ?

----------


## Athya

> 18 ?


.  , ?

----------

:Smilie:      (    ),  


> ?

----------

*svetuochek*, ...  ,    2009 ...  ,         ...

*Athya*, 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=34

----------


## Athya

2 svetuochek, :  !  :yes: 
2 :   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,  . ,   .
2.          .

----------


## svetuochek

> .  , ?


    ,      18 (        )

   ():   .      25%,       100 .,         400 .,         400 .. (. 4  209-  24.07.07)

----------


## Athya

.     .
             ?  :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## svetuochek

:Smilie:

----------


## Athya

! !!  :Big Grin:

----------

. )
   100 %  ,  30 .,  ,     , -30 .    " "      ,  -   ?    -   / ..

----------

> -   / ..


?  4  .    ?  ?     ?

----------

> ?  4  .    ?  ?     ?


.,     2010 . 20000    30 (  100% ).      ,   .    . 2 ,    ,15 ,   31 ,     -30 ,      .      15 ,    ?

----------

> 2010 . 20000    30


    30        30?          ?      ?

----------

> 30        30?          ?      ?


30,8754 ,     ,     . ,      -13000,,              ,    .       ?     -30,5390,  -,            .

----------

> 30,8754 ,     ,


          .   


> ?





> -


       3- .       ... .

----------

> .   
> 
>        3- .       ... .


,, ,         ,    ?       ?
     .
, ,     ,      !

----------

> ,    ?


     ,    :Smilie:    =.



> ,


   ,     .

----------

> ,      =.
> 
>    ,     .


,,  ,))))     ) ) :Redface:

----------

